# Shore Orchid Festival (6/8 - 6/10)



## eOrchids (Jun 7, 2012)

Hey all,
The Shore Orchid Festival is this weekend. It will be held in Neptune, NJ @ Silva Orchids featuring the following vendors:

Andy's Orchids
Black Jungle Terrarium Supply
Brennan Orchids
Cal-Orchids
Canaima Orchids
Fishing Creek Orchids
J&L Orchids
Kelley's Korner Orchid Supply
Little Brook Orchids
Main Street Orchids
Oak Hill Gardens:
ORCHID INN
Orchid Phile
Piping Rock Orchids
Seed Engei
Silva Orchids
Stony Brook Orchids
Suwada Orchid Nursery
Ten Shin Gardens
Waldor Orchids

I'll be there on Saturday!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2012)

I have a tournament In Jackson, NJ on Saturday. Maybe we'll pass by in the afternoon, Thanks.


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 7, 2012)

Sam started the drive up on Wednesday. I'm not going, but did get dibs on the compots that he was bringing. I have photos of the brachy and parvy compots that Orchid Inn is bringing if anyone needs them. Sorry, prices I don't have, although a couple show prices in the photos. I hope everyone that goes, enjoys themselves.


----------



## Clark (Jun 7, 2012)

Maybe Sunday.
The honey-do list is rather long this weekend.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2012)

Eric Y. What is the best way to get a mssg to you?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 8, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> Sam I have photos of the brachy and parvy compots that Orchid Inn is bringing if anyone needs them. Sorry, prices I don't have, although a couple show prices in the photos.


Must remember to take camera! Can you PM me the compot photos or a list of what he's bringing, thanks?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 8, 2012)

Can anyone help me post these photos. I know that I can post them directly into the post from photo buckets which is what I normally do. I received them in an e-mail as attachments. Then I clicked on the attachments then used the zoom or used the wheel on my mouse to enlarge the photos so that I could read the names. I'd like to do the same for others but don't know how. As a last resort if people send me an e-mail address I can forward the photos on to you.


----------



## Clark (Jun 8, 2012)

For this post, everyone will pretend I am Bob from Albany.
Thank you for your cooperation! 


#1






#2






#3


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks for posting the photos Clark. If anybody has any questions about the names of any of the compots please contact me and I'll do my best to help you. As you can see some of these are fairly full compots and some are half compots. 

NY Eric, I won't be bringing a camara as I'm not going. Sam left my compots home and will mail them next week.


----------



## cattmad (Jun 9, 2012)

great looking compots


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2012)

wow bob are those all yours?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 9, 2012)

Hi Justin, NO!!!!! they are not all mine, although I wish they were. These were the barchy and parvy compots that he was bringing to N.J. I had contacted Sam weeks earlier when he was just heading to Europe, and he said shoot him in e-mail this last Monday when he would be home, just long enough to get some plants and head to the Shore Festival. I e-mailed him on Monday night and he got back to me somewhat late on that same night. We then agreed I'd try to call him the following day from work, which is very hard for me to do. In the mean time he sent me the photos and we talked on the phone. I just couldn't find the time at work to figure out how to expand the photos and read the labels. I then asked Donna to call him and give him a dollar amount and just let him chose them. So that is the full story.


----------



## Justin (Jun 9, 2012)

ah that's great, looks like they will be very nice.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 9, 2012)

After our paintball tournament I went to the Shorefest. I'll post photos later.
Thanks Eric Y., for having Sam hold that plant for me.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 9, 2012)

Good to hear you made it!

I, on the other hand, came out empty handed.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

You are crazy. Sam Tsui had some beautiful in bud multi's!!!


----------



## NYEric (Jun 11, 2012)

My paintball team.  sans moi.


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tour and photos!

Mine was low on battery.

So besides Berenice album, did you come out with anything else?


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jun 11, 2012)

I don't see the compots. Eric, what day and time where you there and where there many left? I assume he had also brought some flasks, did he?


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 12, 2012)

Wow, great pics Eric !!!! Did you get a new camera ? ?

btw. show us a pic of your team, avec toi ! Jean


----------



## eOrchids (Jun 12, 2012)

Bob in Albany said:


> I don't see the compots. Eric, what day and time where you there and where there many left? I assume he had also brought some flasks, did he?



Hey Bob!
Sam did bring compots and flasks. Not many people were buying them though. Some distinguished compots came to my mind was charlesworthii album and kolopakingii forma katherinae.


----------



## NYEric (Jun 12, 2012)

I was there Saturday around 4 PM and he had plenty flasks and compots left. I also picked up some Joyce Hasegawa seedlings and a few species and the media. I'm seriously worried about the lack of availability of diatomite as the suppliers are starting to keep it to themselves for use in their mix.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 12, 2012)

NYEric said:


> I was there Saturday around 4 PM and he had plenty flasks and compots left. I also picked up some Joyce Hasegawa seedlings and a few species and the media. I'm seriously worried about the lack of availability of diatomite as the suppliers are starting to keep it to themselves for use in their mix.



The mine has closed down! 

http://maidenwelldiatomiteaustraliaptyltd.vpweb.com.au/


----------



## NYEric (Jun 13, 2012)

Yes, I know, but I didn't realize the supply was so low. Now is the time for a USA supplier to step up!


----------



## junglejim (Jun 14, 2012)

I did find another possible source for diatomite, but it's in Australia. I didn't check it out. In your search engine type "Vitec Online Store" and it will take you there . . . .


----------



## NYEric (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks, there still is a more local retailer but...


----------

